# 뭘 가지고 가면 좋아요 ?



## soni99min

*What does 뭘 가지고 가면 좋아요 ? mean?*
the full sentence is :민수 씨 한국 친구 집에 갈 때는뭘 가지고 가면 좋아요 ?


----------



## pcy0308

Hello soni99min,
"뭘" is a shortened form of "무엇을". "가지고 가다" is a compound verb that simply means "to bring/take (with oneself)". The full sentence basically means "Minsu, what should I bring with me/myself to a friend's place". Hope this helps.


----------



## a three-nation challenger

pcy0308/ Good answer, but there is a partial error.
I'll tell you about "가지고 가다", You can't use a person as an object
Only if you use about things, you can use "가지고 가다"
If you want to use regarding person, you must use "데리고 가다"


----------



## pcy0308

Hello a three-nation challenger,
"*무엇을*" in itself is used to refer to *a thing/things*, *not* a person/people. Therefore, I figured it would be unnecessary point out specifically that you cannot use the verb when referring to, say, taking a person with you to somewhere, so I would not say the comment was erroneous.  It is good to have it clarified though.


----------



## a three-nation challenger

pcy0308 said:


> Hello a three-nation challenger,
> "*무엇을*" in itself is used to refer to *a thing/things*, *not* a person/people. Therefore, I figured it would be unnecessary point out specifically that you cannot use the verb when referring to, say, taking a person with you to somewhere, so I would not say the comment was erroneous.  It is good to have it clarified though.


Oh.. I understand
Have a nice day


----------

